# Vermeer 630B Stump Grinder Not Firing/Starting



## StihlRockin' (May 7, 2013)

I have this Vermeer 630B and went to fire it up for the first time this year. It sat outside all winter. In fact, there's still snow in some shady spots. Long winter. I put fresh gas in it and charged up the battery. I also didn't re-cover it after some wind blew the covering tarp off of it, so it remained exposed to the elements.

When I tried it didn't start. I thought maybe the gas-line or pump was low on gas... or air pocket to create a ... hmm? Forgot what it's called. Anyway, I loosened the hose clamps on the hose coming from the air cleaner to the carb and poured gas straight down into the hose after I tipped it straight up. When doing this in the past, it would always at least fire. Now when I do this the machine is not firing at all. I checked all spark plugs and then unscrewed one and re-inserted the boot to the plug and tried firing it up and noticed there was no spark coming from the plug to the frame.(method for checking spark)

Now I'm not a mechanic, but machine ran fine last late fall. Now it won't fire after sitting all winter. I think something got corroded and will unscrew all the exposed wires I see and clean them up.

If for some reason some component just went bad, what do you think it is?

What things could be wrong to have it not firing anymore?

Thank you,

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 7, 2013)

no spark on good i have one its keep in side all the time i've had a problem got it new pull the cap check for water spray the thing down with wd 40


----------



## StihlRockin' (May 10, 2013)

*Too Funny Guys! RE-READ!*

Ok, I fixed the problem...

A few years ago the ignition switch on this machine went bad and had a local guy get me a new one. However, he got me one that was opposite of what it's suppose to be. Instead of on being on, it's on being off and vice-versa. It's something I'd always have to remember.

When trying to get this machine started lately, I forgot which direction to turn the key and I have been guessing wrong. This time I turned the key the other way and it fired right up. LOL!

Since I saved me some $, I think I'll grill me a fat steak tonight!

Thanks for y'all lookin' at my post and the reply.

===================================

Old previous reply below...

tomtrees58,

I didn't do the wd-40 thing, but checked under the cap and everything was bone dry. Good idea though as wd-40 is a good water displacer. Thanks! Unless you're thinking something to add continuity?

======================

Any other recommendations, tips or ideas? Went to work on it again and left key on... = dead battery. LOL! Will charge and hope for more replies.

*Stihl*Rockin'

==============Below part is Edited=============

I found an interesting article co-relating to my problem from the smokstak forum(specializes in antique gas engines) that had a sub-forum about Wisconsin engines. There were over 30 replies and many good ideas on troubleshooting. Much of which is over my head, but with some study and asking questions to my nearest Vermeer dealer, I'll try and lick this problem!

I also found the problem(s) could be any number of things, so there's much troubleshooting and work to do.


----------

